# Permethrin Directly On Goats?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I seem to have a reoccurring mite problem that I just can't shake. I hate to keep giving ivermectin.



All of my goats were treated with three doses of ivermectin pour on recently. I dosed them 7-8 days apart and the final dose was only a month ago. All if the goats but one seemed to be free and clear of the mites after the second treatment. One of my goats however still was not growing her hair back where she had lost it to the mites. After the third dose she slowly began to grow her hair back, and did eventually grow all of it back. All goats appeared to be mite free at that point. 



Well, the same goat that hung on to them the longest, now has them again. I've not seen signs on the other goats but it's only a matter of time. I really hate the thought of going into the winter season with these.



I treated this one goat today with the sulfur cream that comes in a tube, the name escapes me. I also mixed permethrin per label for spraying directly on goat. I only sprayed the one goat for now. I was a little leery about spraying all of them. Especially with most being bred.



Should I have any concerns about using the permethrin, and is it effective.



Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The only thing that worked for me is Ivomec injectable..SUB Q not pour on...1 cc per 40# sub Q once a week for 3 weeks...real stubborn cases may need two rounds...mites are not gone until hair is grown back ...

you need to treat the bedding as well...7 dust or the pymethrin will work...


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

happybleats said:


> The only thing that worked for me is Ivomec injectable..SUB Q not pour on...1 cc per 40# sub Q once a week for 3 weeks...real stubborn cases may need two rounds...mites are not gone until hair is grown back ...
> 
> you need to treat the bedding as well...7 dust or the pymethrin will work...


Is there a milk withholding time with this?? My


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

happybleats said:


> The only thing that worked for me is Ivomec injectable..SUB Q not pour on...1 cc per 40# sub Q once a week for 3 weeks...real stubborn cases may need two rounds...mites are not gone until hair is grown back ...
> 
> you need to treat the bedding as well...7 dust or the pymethrin will work...


Is there a milk withholding time with this?? My goat is in milk right now ...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its 36 days! however,inthe UK its 14 days....personally I dont hold milk any more...but fiasco farms suggests 4 days....

here is what fiasco farms says on the subject..



> My personal withholding time: 4 days
> Why is my personal withdraw so much shorter? Ivomec is used on humans in third world countries. The withdrawal times given on the package is set by the FDA after testing on cows (the use of Ivomec in goats is "extra label"- it has not been tested on goats) and it is said that after the regulated number of days there are no traces at all of drug left in the (cow) milk. You can see the in the UK, where the drug has been tested on goats, the withdrawal is shorter than in the US.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I hate to leave her itching until she dries up (that is what the vet suggested doing) but milking for nothing is a pain too. You don't hold?? Do you pasteurize or just drink away??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Anything you use on or inject or give oral can find its way to the milk once its absorbed into the skin or digested....grant you some ways introduce less introduction to the milk then injected or oral..but it still finds its way...basically, most meds have a withdraw time...
We dont hold at all..and we drink it raw...its a choice...the amount of meds that finds its way to the milk is not great, although I cant say how much, and the plus side is we dont have worms lol

I would not leave her iching until she dries up...its miserable and stressful...stress lowers the immune system which opens the door to illness..more mites, lice , worms and cocci...not fun at all...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a more natural treatment is a blend of tea tree ess. oil and lavender ess. oil 

in a 2 oz glass spray bottle add 20 drops each the Tea tree and Lavender es. oil..fill 1/2 way with carrier oil such as sweet almond or avocado oil and then top it off with water...shake and spray area with mites ....work it in with your hands...do this several times a day until hair grows back...

My Saanen buck gets mites super bad every rut...if I dont start ivomec injected ASAP he gets super bad very fast...Next year before rut starts..Im going to use this blend and see if I cant stay in front of an out break...Im sure he much rather me squirt him then inject him : ) we shall see...


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been massaging a blend of coconut oil, tea tree oil and lavender on her this week. The up side is she loves it as it probably feels good on the itchy patches but I am not seeing a change. vet said it couldn't hurt and may take some of the itch out but not the mites. That stole some of my confidence but maybe I will keep at it a little longer and see if it will fix her up. Thanks for the conformation. I will do ivermectin if I have to but I would be so happy if this more natural treatment would help. She is such a sweet, patient girl!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

humm...it might be too far gone to help naturally...


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

hmmm get out the needles then .... :-(

thanks Cathy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know its hard...we have to pull a branch down and get Amos eating...( hes over 300#!) then when hes munching along I quickly give the shot before he knows what hit him...if he gets wise to us, my 15 year old son grabs him and then we have a rodeo lol...we dont have a large enough table to put him on...he is a sweet gentle monster usually but when you get a shot of Ivomec every week even the gentle monsters can be a pain!!

Set her in front of food...this can take the mind off whats happening and some of mine dont even react to it..Be sure to give it Sub Q 1 cc per 40#...give it...then get her walking fast..rub the spot...ect..the sooner you get her moving the better for her...some goats react bad and others just shake it off...just be prepared..

best wishes


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks. I ran out of time before church so we both get a reprieve until tomorrow am


----------



## Jennanner (Apr 4, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I know its hard...we have to pull a branch down and get Amos eating...( hes over 300#!) then when hes munching along I quickly give the shot before he knows what hit him...if he gets wise to us, my 15 year old son grabs him and then we have a rodeo lol...we dont have a large enough table to put him on...he is a sweet gentle monster usually but when you get a shot of Ivomec every week even the gentle monsters can be a pain!!
> 
> Set her in front of food...this can take the mind off whats happening and some of mine dont even react to it..Be sure to give it Sub Q 1 cc per 40#...give it...then get her walking fast..rub the spot...ect..the sooner you get her moving the better for her...some goats react bad and others just shake it off...just be prepared..
> 
> best wishes





happybleats said:


> I know its hard...we have to pull a branch down and get Amos eating...( hes over 300#!) then when hes munching along I quickly give the shot before he knows what hit him...if he gets wise to us, my 15 year old son grabs him and then we have a rodeo lol...we dont have a large enough table to put him on...he is a sweet gentle monster usually but when you get a shot of Ivomec every week even the gentle monsters can be a pain!!
> 
> Set her in front of food...this can take the mind off whats happening and some of mine dont even react to it..Be sure to give it Sub Q 1 cc per 40#...give it...then get her walking fast..rub the spot...ect..the sooner you get her moving the better for her...some goats react bad and others just shake it off...just be prepared..
> 
> best wishes


I am a new goat owner and they have mites. With the ivermectin, where is the best place for the injection?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer where the neck meets the body in that little dip there. Loose skin in the Arm pit is another good place. Ivomec stings, so expect a reaction. To help decrease the sting..make a big tent of skin, after injecting, hold that tent and jiggle it about. should help. get the goat moving too. Good luck!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a picture of my goat modeling good injection sites.


----------

